# Demeyere vs Mauviel vs All-Clad for SS cookware advice



## john brady

I am looking to round out my cookware. I currently have a few non-sticks pans, 13.25" lodge cast iron skillet, 10" lodge cast iron skillet, 11" cast iron grill pan, and a 6qt cast iron dutch oven. Needless to say, I have a lot of cast iron and would like to toss in a few SS pans and pots.

I am looking to buy:

3/4qt Saute Pan
2-3qt Saucier/Saucepan (For risotto, rice, sauces)
10-11" Skillet/Frypan - This pan is optional for now if I need to cut budget

I am currently considering All-clad (SS, D5, and copper core), Demeyere (Apollo, Atlantis, Industry 5 from Sur La Table) and Mauviel. 

Guidelines/Budget:
I want to stay under $400 (willing to buy All-Clad seconds if needed). 
Weight is very important since my GF will need to handle these pans as well. She will like to handle the saucepan and the saute pan mostly. 
We are not professional cooks but we LOVE to cook.

How would you spend your money? Keep in mind that weight is important

One last question, is the Apollo line discontinued in the US? I saw Sur La had the Industry line which appeared to be the same thing

Thanks!


----------



## french fries

I considered all those before buying my first SS skillets. The Demeyere are beautiful but WAY too heavy. I'm not a fan of All Clad or the shape of their handles. I also think they're overpriced. I'm a fan of Mauviel, but they're expensive too.

In the end I ended up buying Calphalon and I'm now really happy with it.





  








813dc039_IMG_0700.jpeg




__
french fries


__
Jul 24, 2012


----------



## john brady

It seems All-Clad is the only lightweight choice of the high-end brands. I haven't had a chance to pick up Mauviel but Demeyere was definitely heavy. I love idea behind the technology but I am not sure my GF could comfortably handle any of those pans when full.


----------



## french fries

Honestly I believe you can get a better quality pan than All-clad for cheaper. See all those ads and product placement All-Clad is doing? That's a LOT of money. Part of the price of the pan goes straight to their marketing department, not their manufacturing.

I suggested Calphalon because that's what I ended up getting, but just go to a professional restaurant equipment store and see what they have.

If you want brand names, look at Vollrath and Matfer Bourgeat.

http://www.culinarycookware.com/bourgeat-induction-and-stainless-steel-cookware.html

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/2745/vollrath-optio-cookware.html


----------



## john brady

I have about 4 restaurant supplies in my neighborhood. I am going to check them out. Looks do count somewhat which is how I narrowed down to those 3 brands.

As far the price of All-Clad.. If I go that route, I am going to purchase seconds


----------



## french fries

Depending on the type of looks you're looking for... All-clad will look nice and shiny and... "elegant". So will Calphalon. I also got mine from Marshalls, paying $60 for a 6Qt Saute pan instead of the regular price which is closer to $200 I believe.

Pro equipment may not look as elegant but will look more rugged and functional, which IMO has its appeal as well.

If looks are important and elegant is what you're looking for, then Mauviel is the way to go:





  








6113.30.jpg




__
french fries


__
Jul 24, 2012


__
mauviel
mauviel-copper-6-1-4-inch-saute-pan
mauviel-copper-9-1-4-inch-vegetable-pan


----------



## john brady

Well the shiny stainless isn't a must, I do like the brushed stainless look as well. I prefer the cookware I buy be induction ready just in case. If it weren't for the handles (they dig into your hands!), I would just buy all-clad seconds and be done with it.


----------



## french fries

Yeah the All-clad handles are really uncomfortable.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Our core set of stove-top, stainless interior cookware is Mauviel M'Heritage 250 (their heavyweight copper line), and most of the remainder is All-Clad SS.  It was bought at various times on super sale at SLT where I also get a professional discount; Amazon, and maybe one or two other places.  Who can remember?

There's no real difference in performance or quality between the two.  Looks are different. The All-Clad is very good looking but can't compare to the copper Mauviel.  The Mauviel is very heavy; it took me awhile to get used to it.  Mauviel Stainless is not quite as heavy but it's darn near as expensive.  I don't think it's worth the money unless you have very important reasons to buy it which go beyond cooking. 

Of course, we bought our Mauviel copper for its looks and to satisfy a long-time longing more than anything else.  Let me repeat, ruinously expensive copper doesn't do a better job than a good tri-ply like FF's Calphalon.  We're very happy with it, though.

Don't waste your money on multi-ply cookware with a copper core because you think you're going to get a performance bonus.  You won't.  There's not much on the market which actually beats steel/aluminum/steel.   Aluminum over steel is also good, but slightly more likely to warp. 

Demeyere is good stuff, but by all means make sure you can lift it.  Consider whether you need helper handles. 

Calphalon is great stuff too, and because it's lighter it's more woman friendly. 

I find the All-Clad handles plenty comfortable, but to each his own. 

BDL


----------



## john brady

I am beginning to look at Mauviel M'cook and Viking V7. Both lines are on sale and well within my budget. Do you find the M'cook line to be heavier than the All Clad SS/D5 line? 

Any opinions about Viking cookware? I hear it is very good, but I worry that their cookware line won't be around forever while All-Clad, Mauviel, Demeyere are staples. Is viking considered a staple as well? I know their cookware is made by Demeyere..

Another interesting line is the Demeyere Industry5. $150 for a 3qt (might actually be 2.6qt) saute pan.


----------



## kndwatson

I've been using Calphalon Tri-ply for 10 years it's a good set...except for one thin...the handles on the saute pans came loose...relatively quickly.  The loose handle attachment ends up collecting food particles, no matter how careful you are washing them.  I like the glass lids.  The tri-ply probably isn't as good as the 5 ply...but it has definitely been satisfactory.  Easy clean up...except for the stock pot that I burnt beyond recognition!!!  I'm looking again and have been considering Mauviel or All Clad...SS 5 ply...


----------

